# Serbian (BCS): Nije zanimljivo ono što vam zene kažu, zanimljivo je ono što prećute



## latin.beauty

Hi everybody;

                 I really will apreciate your help.
I would love to understand what means:  Nje zanimlivo ono sto vam zene kazu, zanimljivo je ono sto precute.

Hvala vam nmongo.


----------



## Athaulf

latin.beauty said:


> Hi everybody;
> 
> I really will apreciate your help.
> I would love to understand what means:  Nje zanimlivo ono sto vam zene kazu, zanimljivo je ono sto precute.



It means, translated as literally as possible, "What women tell you is not interesting -- what they choose to keep quiet about is interesting." 

(With proper diacritic marks and two minor typos corrected, the above sentence should actually be:_ Ni*j*e zanim*lj*ivo ono *š*to vam zene ka*ž*u, zanimljivo je ono *š*to pre*ć*ute._)



> Hvala vam nmongo mnogo.


Nema na čemu.


----------



## latin.beauty

Athaulf.......Thank you so much for your help.   You help me to open my eyes.


----------



## latin.beauty

Sorry, but it is the same Nije that Nje???


----------



## latin.beauty

HI;

I need to learn how i can say in serbian:" Only I want to love to somebody normal". I would like to send a menssaje to  a serbian boy that I met.
Thank you for your attencion.


----------



## Athaulf

latin.beauty said:


> Sorry, but it is the same Nije that Nje???



_Nije _has to have the second letter _i_. _Nije_ means _is not_, while _nje_ doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Athaulf

latin.beauty said:


> HI;
> 
> I need to learn how i can say in serbian:" Only I want to love to somebody normal". I would like to send a menssaje to  a serbian boy that I met.
> Thank you for your attencion.



Um... the English sentence you gave isn't really clear gramatically. (I'm not picking on your English -- I just want to make sure that I don't give you a translation that says something different from what you intended to say.)

Try rephrasing the sentence in English or writing it in Spanish, if you will.


----------



## latin.beauty

Athaulf;

            I would like to say:  "Solamante...quiero amar a alguien normal"   o " Solo ....me gustaria amar a un hombre normal"

          I guess that in english is: " only I woudl like to love somebody normal"  o "  only...i want to love a normal man"

              I hope that you can understand me.
          Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Duya

latin.beauty said:


> I guess that in english is: " only I woudl like to love somebody normal"  o "  only...i want to love a normal man"



_Želim (želela bih) samo da volim nekog normalnog._ (Present/Conditional)

(There are several ways to express the first part, but let's not dwelve into nuances).



Athaulf said:


> _nje_ doesn't mean anything.



Actually, it does mean genitive of _ona_ (she), i.e. "of her", but it obviously doesn't fit the context we're discussing.


----------



## latin.beauty

Duya;

           Hvala vam mnogo.....Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Maja

Athaulf said:


> It means, translated as literally as possible, "What women tell you is not interesting -- what they choose to keep quiet about is interesting."


Good translation Athaulf! 
I am offering mine (rather loose one):
*It is  not what women say that **is interesting, but what they hold back*!



Duya said:


> Actually, it does mean genitive of _ona_ (she), i.e. "of her", but it obviously doesn't fit the context we're discussing.


I was going to say that! 
Are we splitting hairs?


----------



## Athaulf

Maja said:


> Good translation Athaulf!
> I am offering mine (rather loose one):
> *It is  not what women say that it  is interesting, but what they hold back*!



 Thanks. Your translation is less literal, but overall probably better, if you only remove the superfluous "it."


----------



## Maja

Athaulf said:


> Thanks. Your translation is less literal, but overall probably better, if you only remove the superfluous "it."


Yes, you are right! 
I must've overlooked it. It's fixed. Thanks!


----------

